# Yo, new member here



## PirateMonster (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey! Just making an account across here for logging/discussion/whatever...

Been training seriously for about 2 years, but trained for around 4 years in total...

Current stats: 225lbs  6'  ~16%BF


Currently shredding down and will be blasting and cruising through 2013...


----------



## Arnold (Dec 18, 2012)

PirateMonster, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## brazey (Dec 18, 2012)

Welcome to the Board...


----------



## charley (Dec 18, 2012)

* welcome !!!*


----------



## ebfitness (Dec 18, 2012)

PirateMonster said:


> Hey! Just making an account across here for logging/discussion/whatever...
> 
> Been training seriously for about 2 years, but trained for around 4 years in total...
> 
> ...


Welcome! Good to have ya here.


----------



## bdeljoose (Dec 18, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## longworthb (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome to the best board around bro. Always nice to see new faces.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## MrAvg (Dec 19, 2012)

Welcome, come on in


----------



## PirateMonster (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks a lot guys! Hoping I can contribute what little knowledge I have, and learn as much as possible too.

Ps. Thanks for the reps...not sure who repped me or I would return the favour with my poverty reps.


----------

